# 31 day old orphaned kittens, litter training and weaning



## wilson49 (Sep 21, 2009)

Please could any one help with litter training, dont want to put our 2 little kittens off. 31 days old today . They were small born , bigger one is starting to lick my finger but as they are sleeping quite well I am guessing the are content with milk at the present time. How should I go about weaning. Any help appreciated . Norma


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya, sorry dont know much about kitties as young as yours, I think the breeding section would be more helpful


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

well I have a litter of 6 Burmese kittens whose mother sadly died totally unexpectedly last Sunday when they were 5 weeks old - luckily all but one of them had already started on solids although of course they were still very reliant on suckling. I have not been bottle feeding them, have just made sure they have frequent meals (various pouch foods, cooked fish, cooked and raw meats) and have offered kitten milk to drink - they mostly don't want it. After a few days of not gaining much weight they are now all gaining very well, a couple of them have put on over 40g in the last 24 hours. I hope all will be well with your kittens - when did they lose their mother, have they been hand fed from birth?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

If you put the litter tray where they can smell it and put them in there they should just go straight to it but you might have to show them it a few times.

if you mash the kitten food up so its like porridge and if they are licking your finger put some food on your finger and they should lick it. It might take a while as it took some of my kittens weeks to eat on their own


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If they are in small enough space they will instinctively use the tray. When did they lose their Mum?

liz


----------



## wilson49 (Sep 21, 2009)

THIS IS TO ALL YOU KIND PEOPLE , KITTENS BORN UNDER MY HUSBANDS CAR , NO MUM IN SIGHT. THINK WE HAVE DONE WELL SO FAR.
ALTHOUGH THEY ARE 31 DAYS OLD THEY WERE BORN SMALL. 67 GRAMS OUR SMALLEST AND 87 OUR BIGGIST , THEY ARE NOW 417 AND 470 GRAMS SO DOING WELL i HOPE


----------



## wilson49 (Sep 21, 2009)

THIS IS TO ALL YOU KIND PEOPLE , KITTENS BORN UNDER MY HUSBANDS CAR , NO MUM IN SIGHT. THINK WE HAVE DONE WELL SO FAR.
ALTHOUGH THEY ARE 31 DAYS OLD THEY WERE BORN SMALL. 67 GRAMS OUR SMALLEST AND 87 OUR BIGGIST , THEY ARE NOW 417 AND 470 GRAMS SO DOING WELL i HOPE
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could add a little diluted evap to either some cooked white fish or chicken or even Whiskas/Felix kitten. Keep popping them in the litter tray about 10-20 minutes after they have drunk/eaten. They soon get the idea.

Good luck.


----------

